# Post apocalypse.



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

This place is called Salton Sea, huge salt lake in the middle of the desert, surrounded by salt flats, loads of dead rotting fish and an abandoned beach called Bombay Beach.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

so *that's* why you've got blue skies 

Very nice set, like 9, 10 and the "poison". 

Bret


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow dude there awesome.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

This place was on Extreme Fishing with Robson Green wasn't it? It's surreal!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

there cracking mate, particularly like the shot of the battery (at least i *_think_* its a battery):lol:. i assume its half buried and not in pieces (as the terminal is still attached?)

looks like a really trippy place to take pictures :thumb:


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

looks like scenes from a film, terminator or similar... fantastic pics!


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow.... cracking set there Fella...looks like an awesome place to shoot..


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

G 

They are some aweseome shots.. Can you show me how to get the same out of my TZ10  

Johnny


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice pictures!
Did you use any filters (other than ND) or HDR at all?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome as usual Graeme.

would you mind explaining your PP? The style is one is like and PP is somewhere i really need to develop some skill in.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Filters: I see two with NDs and probably a CPL.
I also see a "vignetting" and softening mask applied (probably in PS) around the corners.



> would you mind explaining your PP? The style is one is like and PP is somewhere i really need to develop some skill in.


What do *you* think was done? Curves? Saturation? It won't help much if you don't understand the principles.....

For what it's worth, I think most of these are very similar to what came out of the camera (a D700 IIRC), with the above mentioned masks, and a little sharpen here and there. Maybe some contrast adjustment via curves.

Bret


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> This place was on Extreme Fishing with Robson Green wasn't it? It's surreal!


It might have been but I am not a fisherman, most of the fish (tilapia) are washed up dead on the beach, a really surreal place


mick1985 said:


> there cracking mate, particularly like the shot of the battery (at least i *_think_* its a battery):lol:. i assume its half buried and not in pieces (as the terminal is still attached?)
> 
> looks like a really trippy place to take pictures :thumb:


Yup it was a buried car battery, and the place is known as the home of the largest community of methamphetamine producers and users in the valley, spoke with the Imperial County sheriff before shooting and those were his words!!



bretti_kivi said:


> Filters: I see two with NDs and probably a CPL.
> I also see a "vignetting" and softening mask applied (probably in PS) around the corners.
> 
> What do *you* think was done? Curves? Saturation? It won't help much if you don't understand the principles.....
> ...


Brett has it spot on.
Being abroad and only having a macbook at my disposal everything is done in lightroom (LR3).
The only physical filter that was used was an ND8 on the water shots (one of them only).
The rest are out of the D700 with a crop here and there, a tweak to saturation, highlight/fill light, and a couple of vignette filters in LR3.
Quite a few are untouched though. Its done to my eye of liking what I see and maybe thats a bit much sometimes but I like it.

quite and eye there Brett, just like being able to look at an image and work out how its lit, working out how its processed shows a good eye too.

Gruffs, if you like I will stick what PP was done below any I do in the future if it helps?
:thumb:


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Amazing shots and a great subject. It always interests me how places are left like this.

Thanks for sharing the pics :thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Fantastic shots! 
Reminds me of fallout 3


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice shots G


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Bretti and Dubnut.

I would appreciate the PP help. 

I understand the basic curves. But, what i do is usually over cook it, get disheartened and give up. With curves, i don't have teh knowledge to know which point to pull where. Though i have been playing with some cross-processing lately.

Levels is a bit easier as i just hold alt and look for the colours. Then i move the middle slider to suit.

Contrast, brightness with a de-noise if i need it and and un-sharp is my usual routine but i would like a little guidance from those that know a bit more if i could.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

your wish is my command... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2583431&postcount=1 

Bret


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

I love these images mate!!!! Right up my street. 

Forget technical ability with a camera. There is a visual awareness there that, imo cant really be taught!

Stunning.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

great pics! :thumb: wish i could work my camera like that lol


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> your wish is my command... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2583431&postcount=1
> 
> Bret


Awesome,

Now, how are you at getting 6' leggy blondes with a filthy mind interested in a short bald bloke with no money?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Wow, what a place! The photos are stunning mate. It reminds me of the hills have eyes:tumbleweed:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Your shots fit the title perfectly. Amazing pics!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

alex163 said:


> I love these images mate!!!! Right up my street.
> 
> Forget technical ability with a camera. There is a visual awareness there that, imo cant really be taught!
> 
> Stunning.


Its not something I have ever been taught either mate, I just point it in the general direction and press the silver button!



capri kid said:


> great pics! :thumb: wish i could work my camera like that lol


Technique wise they were mainly shot in Aperture priority (set at f2.8 constant) with a 70-200 f2.8 and a 17-55 f2.8. From there it was a case of point and shoot!



GIZTO29 said:


> Wow, what a place! The photos are stunning mate. It reminds me of the hills have eyes:tumbleweed:


There was a house just off the main drag where someone had grafitti'd that exact same sentiment on the wall!!



SubtleAggressiv said:


> Your shots fit the title perfectly. Amazing pics!


When I was talking to the local Sheriff about going down there to shoot his words were "Its kinda like Hiroshima son, but not as pretty....."


----------

